
Open Source Website Cookie Compliance Reporter - auxten
GDPR requires that all websites that provide services to European users must provide a complete report on the use of cookies to record user information and continue to use it with the express consent of the user.<p>There are several commercial Cookie Scanner online.<p>But we decide to make our implementation <i></i>Open Source<i></i>. Hope to help more people getting aware of the privacy problems.<p>Features:<p>1. Nice HTML or PDF report<p>2. Detailed cookie description (more than 10k cookie description in Open Database).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CovenantSQL&#x2F;CookieTester
======
auxten
Cookie description data is crawled from
[https://cookiepedia.co.uk/](https://cookiepedia.co.uk/)

And I put it into CQL Database for easier usage.

~~~
yidongsky
Good skills

------
daniel-l
I tried facebook.com, the result is really interesting. Before login, there is
NO cookie set in my browser.

------
abuseyourdna
I'm really confused, some websites set Cookie before I click the "Accept",
other set Cookie after I click the "Accept".

Some sites provide me a very very detailed cookie usage checkbox, others not.

So, what is RIGHT of GDPR compliance ????

~~~
auxten
To be honest, I think most developers or App owner are not clear of that.

Maybe, we can just follow facebook.com: "Use with Consent"

------
kongsys
666

